# how to delete filterpipelineprintproc.dll



## IrwinBats

What is the use of filterpipelineprintproc.dll? how to delete this? Where this file came from? I don't have any file like this before. Now I have it. I don't know where this file came from. It is situated on my D: It is under the subfolders of amd64 and i386 which are under the main folder this time of c0f33c975f7cadc73c


I want to delete it but it can't. New window prompts which states, 'Cannot delete filterpipelineprintproc.dll. Access is denied. Make sure the disk is not full or write-protected and that the file is not currently in use.

I want to delete this file. It irritates me. I don't have any file like this before on my D: so I think it is not that important or related to my system. Is it? Please help me techie guys here.

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jelly Bean

Hello and welcome.

This should help you out:

http://www.verboon.info/index.php/2009/08/leftover-files-after-net-framework-35-service-pack-1-installation/

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/951847/en-us

It is basicaly a temp file left over from downloading NET framework.

I hope this helps?

JB.


----------



## daniel2314

Look Dude.... its easy...
first thing that u need to do is going in the *"tools"* menu at the top, then chose, *"folder options", *in the next window chose *"view"* in the top, then deactivate the option, *"use simple file sharing"* at the bottom of the list.
Now select the folder that u cant delete, right click on it, and a new option will appear at the top... *"security"*, there u just give yourself permissions, first select the users that can modify or delete the files in that folder *(Name of your computer\Administrators)* and in the bottom select the option *"Total Control"... *and *Apply*... Easy hu?
Now u r able to delete the files. Good luck!:tongue:


----------



## atavist

daniel's suggestion works only in xp professional.

is access denied because the file is in use? IE is it running?

if it's a big deal, boot into safe mode, delete, reboot.

if that doesn't work, boot into an ubuntu livecd, delete, reboot.


----------



## daniel2314

It cannot be in use because the folder that is made with the update, is a temporal folder, and it wonkt work eigther in safe mode because u still dont have permission to modify or delete that files. U need to get the permission or in some cases the ownership in the security propierties of the files that u want to modify. And yea it works in windows vista, the steps are differents, cause the menus, and options are in other locations but it also work in vista. 
for example, u can locate folder options no in the top of the window but in the control pannel.


----------



## atavist

man, your knowledge is outstanding. 

are you trying to help the OP or are you trying to prove yourself right?


----------



## djoshu

works! thanks daniel. this is a cool trick


----------



## gobebe

daniel2314 thank you 4 ur advice:4-clap:


----------



## rich24sf

thanks dude ur advice was right on.


----------



## ChocoSjaak

Thanks you Daniel-san! Worked for me too!


----------



## softees

daniel2314 you are awesome...your method worked me....thank you, thank you very much indeed..:grin:


----------



## Princess041386

i have windows xp home edition ... how do i delete it?


----------



## vladimirb

daniel2314 said:


> Select the option *"Total Control"... *and *Apply*


It is *Full Control* not Total Control by the way


----------



## aclaymc

in xp home... i was able to delete the folders by: Sharing the folder on the network and allowing network users to change my files..

Then i just deleted the folder..


----------

